# This heavy thing



## melissaheld21 (Jun 10, 2022)

Hello. Happy Friday. My hubby found this heavy yet beautiful pagoda? I believe. Its super old I believe. Any thoughts or info? Its not glass obviously but I figured it was interesting. New to this so constructive criticism always welcome!
Missy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## embe (Jun 10, 2022)

WElcome to the site.  

I think that's some sort of outdoor candlebox, for citronella etc.  Probably not that old based on the cotter pin hinge.  Still a good find


----------



## melissaheld21 (Jun 13, 2022)

Thanks for the info. The only thing I know for sure is it weighs a ton. Lol. Have a great day!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

